# PINS beach trip May 2017



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi everybody,
Who all would be interested in a down island (4x4) trip sometime in May? I'm thinking primitive camping, fishing, ice cold beverages, etc. Starting Friday afternoon, or early Saturday morning and ending on Sunday afternoon. I like the isolation, but I guess I'm getting more sociable in my older age so a group of like minded people could be fun. 
FYI 5-9 (Tuesday) is the full moon so the weekends either side is waxing or waning. 5-26 is the new moon and 5-29 is Memorial day.


----------

